# Orphaned Spanish goats



## Bowman85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Okay I need so advice. My grandparents brought me two two day old doelings. I am giving them whole milk with Karo syrup every four hours. But now they have diaharia. Is that normal? And any other suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## TAH (Jan 6, 2017)

Were they on there moms milk before? I wouldn't do corn syrup unless they are weak, ill, etc. What kind of milk are you feeding cows/goats? Do they have a temperature? 
BTW we all love pics, especially of baby goats.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't think so. They were very weak when they found them. I have them on pasteurized whole cow milk. No temperature.


----------



## TAH (Jan 6, 2017)

Have they gotten any stronger since you got them?
@Southern by choice can talk about running a fecal


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes but I mixed a gallon of whole milk with three tbsp of Karo. And they are eating, with some help. One which is smaller and she needs more coxing to eat. So I'm going to try a nipple with a smaller opening.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2017)

What does the poo look like? Are they two days old or three or older now?
The first poo is generally tar like and not formed. Can you take a pic. These things don't gross us out they are important


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jan 6, 2017)

TAH said:


> Have they gotten any stronger since you got them?
> @Southern by choice can talk about running a fecal


At 2 days old they aren't going to have anything.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Okay I'll get a picture when I get home. They are three days old today. The poop is a creamy tan. But it's mushy and getting all over their bottoms.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2017)

Kids start out with tar poo and then it turns to yellow playdough like from the mothers colostrum then turns yellow seedy (if on mom) since they have gone straight to cow milk it may take some adjustment.
It may or may not be diarrhea - is it like water , just soft? 

Do you know if kids got the dam's colostrum? Do you know if the dam was vaccinated with a CD &T prior to kidding?


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't think the dam was vaccinated. And I do not know if they got colostrum. The poo is watery now with squishy in it.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Bottoms covered. There isn't any poo in the straw.


----------



## TAH (Jan 6, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> At 2 days old they aren't going to have anything.


I know, I was thinking for when they were older but thought southern could at least tell him about.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 6, 2017)

This is picture of poop.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 6, 2017)

Those pictures look normal to me for their age. It is sticky and yellow for quite a few days.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Okay I just wanted to make sure. These are our first babies so.. I'm nervous about everything. Thank you


----------



## babsbag (Jan 6, 2017)

I feed whole milk from the grocery store with nothing added if I don't have goat's milk. They do fine on it.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you. Is having them disbudded a surgical procedure. Because our two Vets don't disbud and our ag agent said he can't do it because it's a surgical procedure. I'm so doomed. It's going to be a arm and leg to get it done at a Vet around here.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2017)

I've never considered disbudding a surgical procedure, but perhaps _technically_ it is.  It needs to be done early or the horn buds will get too large.  Have you called around to different vets to get pricing - or maybe ask them about goat breeders in your area who might be willing to help you out.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 9, 2017)

Everyone in our town has horned goats.  And neither of the vets have experience with goats. Even the one that's a million dollar facility.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2017)

Maybe ask at your feed store?  What part of texas are you in?


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 9, 2017)

We don't really have an actual feed store. We have a Tractor Supply but the people who work there aren't the most competent people. Even the vets looked at me weird when I asked if they disbud kids. I think my husband and I will just have to watch tons of videos and order the disbudding iron. And do it ourselves.  I'm in Monahans. About 45 miles west of Odessa


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2017)

You can do it!  If you were just a _BIT _closer I'd offer to help you out - but it's a mere 8+ hour drive.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 9, 2017)

Awe thanks. Yeah I seem to be way out here. Away from everyone that has experience in what I'm jumping head first into. Lol


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2017)

It is frightening more for you than the kids. But you need to do them soon, like NOW. 7-10 days for most of the big goats. Since you are beginner the smaller the little horn bud the better.  I use a disbudding box but my friend wraps them in a burlap bag or a big towel and sits on them. She also ices the burn.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 9, 2017)

That's what I was reading. So I'm ordering the iron and going to have it expressed or something. Yeah I'm really nervous about it. But I guess the Lord thinks were ready.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2017)

The manufacturer of one of the irons actually recommends Fiasco Farms video of how to disbud.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2017)

forgot to add...
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/disbudding.htm
 and these are photos- http://fiascofarm.com/galleries/Goat_Care_and_Information/Disbudding-Rudy/index.html


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you Southern by choice


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 12, 2017)

Disbudding iron will be here today. So will vaccines to give goats. Seriously nervous about disbudding the girls. But on a lighter note they will be getting shots. On the pneumonia shot when do I give it?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 12, 2017)

I do it at 3 weeks or when I do the first CDT if the kid is from a doe that has not been vaccinated. Then I do another when they are 4 months if they are still here. If the kids are from a vaccinated doe I don't do it all until I do the entire herd the following year. 

This is from the manufactures label.

_Animals vaccinated when less than 3 months old should be re-vaccinated at weaning or at 4 to 6 months of age._


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay I just shaved Adel and Ria heads for disbudding. They have a bug infestation.  The bugs have a white butt and tan body. What are they and how do I get rid of them?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 13, 2017)

Maybe mites? You should have a vet come check them out to be safe. How bad is it and can you find or get a picture of the bugs?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 13, 2017)

Sounds like lice to me.  I've had luck using Co-Ral dust on the goats and in the bedding.  Others use different products with good luck too.  I'm sure some of them will chime in!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 13, 2017)

You can't see mites but you can see lice. Don't worry, lice are species specific and you can't catch them! Hmm FEM I will have to look that up, haven't heard of it.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's the bugs.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm going to check TS to see if they have Co-Ral


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 13, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Hmm FEM I will have to look that up, haven't heard of it.



Our TS carries it...not expensive and seems to work pretty well.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 13, 2017)

Does it kill mites or only lice?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2017)

For baby goats with Lice I prefer to use this- 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/control-solutions-permethrin-10-1-pt?cm_vc=IOPDP1

This is a concentrate- there are other brands but 10%concentrate is best.

For baby goats- 
In bath tub get 1 gallon of the concentrate mixed up set to side
in a tupperware or something take shampoo mix with water and pour some of the permethrins from the jug you have already mixed up
Wet down the baby goat and start bathing- head to toe (hoof  ) every nook and cranny!
While soapy pour some of the concentrate over the goat head to hoof , up underneath etc.
Rinse goat thoroughly
Pour the rest of the gallon over the goat... let stand... light sinse ( IOW not throuogh)
Take goat out and towel dry thoroughly.
You can then blow dry

Goats must stay in til THOROUGHLY dry! You can use a dog crate if necessary.

It jills lice and mites instantly! You need to remove all their bedding and you may need to repeat in 10 days. Diatameceous Earth can be sprinkled on fresh bedding and this will help with mite/lice issues for future as well.
The amount of solution to mix up one gallon is on label... we tend to use 7.5ml to 1 gallon for baby goats

Lice and mites will cause anemia and can affect baby goats significantly so best to get them gone soon!.

I would not disbaud and treat the same day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 13, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Does it kill mites or only lice?


No      I'd  use the permethrin that SBC is talking about for that. I just HATE bathing the babies.  Dusting is quick and easy.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 13, 2017)

I have used that permethrin mix for lice before. Think one of my does has mites, ugh winter! And injections are un-fun. Not that bathing is... 

Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2017)

Weird thing is our goats have never minded a nice warm bath. Even our older bigger goats - we will haul warm water outside- they love it!  Weird goats!

I like that it is instant! 

Wear GLOVES! and follow instructions. There was someone that poured the concentrate directly onto their sheep and almost killed them. They didn't realize it wasn't a pour on it was a concentrate meant to be mixed with water.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay I'll order the promethrin, it'll take 10 days to get here. Can I use the dust Co-Ral till then?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 13, 2017)

I use poultry dust. I am sure it isn't instant, but it works.  You can't wait ten days to disbud or to treat so I would use the Co-Ral. 

Adult goats I treat with injected ivermectin and dust.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 13, 2017)

Is injectable ivermectin OTC? Out of curiosity... Hope I don't need to know.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes.   I use Noromectin, it is cheaper. When I used to have to worm my goats I used this given orally.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=3d70c03d-e24f-4641-8145-5f0a3748c827


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2017)

The problem is injectables only kill burrowing it does not kill non burrowing. Whereas permethrin kills both.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks to both of you! I'll see if I can manage bathing them, if not might have to do injectable first. Ugh I hate doing that. Bathing sounds so much nicer but I have a small house and it's COLD out!


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 13, 2017)

One more questions. I'm sorry for so many questions. But do I give the tetanus shot before I disbud. And can I give shot and disbud same day?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 13, 2017)

You do not have to give tetanus before you disbud but some people do. And yes, you can do them on the same day, but I usually don't do CDT until at least 3 weeks and I have to disbud much earlier than that, usually no later than 10 days.


----------



## Bowman85 (Jan 14, 2017)

We got the girls disbudded. Not the best experience. But they are doing great.  And we think we did it right. Got the good copper ring but we didn't knock the cap off. DH said the instructions didn't say too.


----------

